
Carbon monoxide treatment to enhance meat appearance has FDA approval (2016) - bookofjoe
https://www.insideedition.com/investigative/20016-is-some-store-bought-meat-blasted-with-carbon-monoxide-to-keep-it-red-and-juicy
======
exhilaration
They've been doing this to fish for a long time[1], I guess it just got
approved for beef and chicken?

[1] [https://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/03/when-fresh-
fish-i...](https://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/03/when-fresh-fish-is-
really-frozen/)

~~~
leeoniya
a bit of a tangent, but i've always wondered why "wild-caught" is such a
marketing thing. to me, if it's wild-caught, chances are high that it was not
done sustainably, which is opposite of how farmed variants are procured.

~~~
gruez
>if it's wild-caught, chances are high that it was not done sustainably, which
is opposite of how farmed variants are procured.

AFAIK farmed variants aren't exactly sustainable either. They require enormous
amount of smaller fish to feed the bigger fish they're farming, and those
smaller fish are still wild caught. In addition, fish farms pollute the areas
around them, in the form of disease/parasites or waste.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquaculture_of_salmonids#Issue...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aquaculture_of_salmonids#Issues)

------
DoofusOfDeath
Headline needs a "(2016)" suffix.

~~~
xen0
And note that this has been going on for a lot longer than that.

------
lrnStats
Tangent question- any nutrients or minerals that only come from meat?
(Vegetarian that eats eggs and milk here)

I've heard of a few, but from research they aren't actually necessary or can
be metabolized.

I do food cost studies and the research is given away free to millions of
people.

~~~
virtuallynathan
Yes - vitamin B12 isn’t found in plants. Other minerals are also harder to
come by, like Zinc and Iron. The bio-available form of Omega-3 Fatty acids,
EPA, DHA, and DPA are also only in animal products. Long-term veganism without
health consequences isn’t possible without careful supplementation. If you eat
fish and eggs, you are mostly covered, although I recall studies showing
vegetarians had lower levels of B12 and other vitamins/minerals vs their
omnivorous counterparts.

You can get all vitamins/minerals needed by just eating animal products, if
you so desire. Plants don’t contain anything essential for human health, so
far as we can tell today.

~~~
yissp
Worth noting that there are a wide variety of B12-fortified plant-based foods
available (non-dairy milks, cereals, etc.). One can also find algae-based EPA
+ DHA supplements.

~~~
virtuallynathan
Yes, this is true, although I don’t believe these tend to be very healthy
foods. Algal Omega3’s are a good source (although technically not a plant).

